# Requiero generar señal de ac variable en amplitud



## aguevara (Sep 29, 2016)

Saludos a todos, tengo el siguiente problema que comento a continuacion. Necesito generar una señal senoidal a 60Hz variable en amplitud que vaya de 0 a 20Vrms.
Hasta el momento la generacion de la señal senoidal la realizo con un ICL8038 (generador de señales) y la amplifico y acoplo por medio de un AO en este caso el TL081.
El problema esta en que la señal de salida del amplificador operacional jamas me llegara a los 20V rms dado que esta limitada por el voltaje de alimentacion (requeriria que existiera un AO que se alimente de +-25V minimo y no se si exista tal cacharro casi todos son para maximo +-18V).

Lo he intentado con amplificacion por transistor en emisor comun y en par complementario y no llego a dar esa salida, a pesar de tener Vcc y -Vcc del amplificador con transistor en niveles adecuados +25 y -25V.

Este caso ya me tiene con el cerebro en posicion de saturacion y no me da para mas le he dado vuelta a lo mismo y no se me ocurre otra cosa, la gran pregunta es....

Alguien tiene una idea de como llegar a los 20 v rms??


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 29, 2016)

Hola, ¿y cuánta corriente se le demandará al circuito?, porque bien podría usarse un simple transformador con el primario conectado a la línea de CA y en el secundario un potenciómetro.


----------



## aguevara (Sep 29, 2016)

Gracias por contestar Daniel, la corriente no es mucha dado que es una señal de control, tal vez y exagero algunos 50mA. El asunto es que el incremento debe ser en una especie de rampa y no inmediato, lo cual al girar el pot. lo logras, pero el asunto es que esta señal debe responder al cierre de un contacto.. imagina que alguien oprime un boton y en ese instante comienza una rampa de 2 segundos para  llevar la señal de 0 a 20vac. Ese punto lo tengo solucionado al usar un pot digital en lugar del pot mecanico que se ve en la imagen (el simulado en proteus) y este controlado por un microcontrolador que checa la señal de disparo de la rampa y genera la rampa misma.

Pero igual el pot digital conectado al secundario de un transformador fabricado exprofeso pudiese funcionar.  sera cuestion de probar gracias por tu sugerencia.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 30, 2016)

Y si intentas con un amplificador tipo B o AB?


----------



## aguevara (Sep 30, 2016)

Gracias Ruben ya intente el amplificador par complementario (como el de tu imagen) pero curiosamente lo que entra sale igual no amplifica. Y.......... mala noticia para el potenciometro digital en el secundario del transformador, se me olvidaba que estos solo soportan maximo 5.5v en sus terminales. Les digo mi cerebro esta en modo reflow.


----------



## FrancoPez (Sep 30, 2016)

Podrias usar El LM358, este soporta con fuente simple hasta 32V.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 30, 2016)

Hay algo que no había analizado. Requieres que la señal sea de 0-20 VRMS, siendo así ¿porqué alimentar al operacional con +-18 si no se utilizará el rango negativo?. 

Intenta lo siguiente: Agregarle una componente DC a la senoidal a amplificar de modo que no llegue a menos de 0 volts, después alimentas al operacional con unos 0-28V y revisas como se comporta su salida, obviamente ya con el respectivo lazo de realimentación y amplificación.

Saludos


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bueno, viendo la hoja de datos del TL081 me di cuenta que mi respuesta no viene al caso porque su salida ya es complementaria hno: y efectivamente su alimentación es de ±18V. El viejo y confial LM741/LM741A (NO el LM741C) soporta un voltaje simétrico de ±22V, podrías probar con él.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2016)

Se me ocurre que uses un amplificador de audio, hay para todos los gustos y 60Hz es una frecuencia muy baja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2016)

Quizás ésto te sirva : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/tl081-funcionando-32-v-105499/

Parece que necesitás picos de ±28 V


----------



## pilm (Sep 30, 2016)

Saludos @aguevara. Efectivamente si deseas subir hasta 20Vrms necesitas una excursión máxima de 20*1.4142 = 28.284 Es decir que Vpp = 56.6V.

  Se me ocurren algunas soluciones, entre otras: 

  1. Usar un amp-op de alto voltaje como el LM343; admite fuente de 80V (+-40V).

  2. Usar un amplificador de audio como el LM1875 que internamente no es mas que un amp-op; admite fuente de 60V  (+-30V), aunque no estoy seguro que la excursión de salida llegue a los valores deseados, seria de probar; si no llega, hay la posibilidad de colocar dos en configuración puente(y duplicar la excursión de salida). Claro que en este caso la carga sería flotante.

2. Usar un amplificador común y silvestre (TL081).  Mediante este operacional lograr una señal por ejemplo entre 0V y 14Vpp, a continuación con un transformador elevador (1:4 para el ejemplo) lograrías una salida entre 0V y 56Vpp. Tal vez, para manejar adecuadamente el transformador, necesites reforzar la corriente que entrega el amp-op, eso se hace fácil con una pareja de transistores en configuración B o AB.


----------



## aguevara (Sep 30, 2016)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y apoyo.
Usar fuente simple como propone franco y daniel no me da resultado dado que lo que se requiere es una señal de AC y esta varia en el tiempo entre +v y -V, usar una fuente simple me daria por resultado una señal senoidal que variara de 0 a +V, 
Usar un amplificador de audio ya lo probe (ajuste el voltaje de salida de mi generador senoidal a poco mas de 1.5V rms) usando el LM386 pero la señal distorciona en el cruce por cero ignoro porque, trate de usar otro amplificador de audio y paso lo mismo.
Lo que propone dosmetros es algo asi como lo que se requiere pero alimentar el operacional con +-32 me daria a la salida una señal maximo de +-30v o un poco mas es decir poco mas de 10.6 Vrms y yo requiero 20Vrms justo como indica Pilm en su comentario.
Voy a checar los puntos 1 y 3 que propone pilm y les comento.

Agradesco a todos sus comentarios y si hubiese otra idea bienvenida sea.

Saludos



Actualizacion:
CHecando la hoja de datos del LM343 veo que este se alimenta con menos de +-40V pero el LM143 si acepta ese rango de voltaje, pero aun asi no serviria porque se requiere un voltaje de 56vpp (+-28V  ver aporte de pilm), porlo que con el LM143 tendriamos poco mas de +-18V.

Mas sin embargo siguiendo la pista me tope con el operacional 3581J de la misma casa Texas Instruments y este se alimenta con hasta +-75V por lo que creo es mas factible. Investigare si lo puedo conseguir y mas acerca de este bicho.  

Sigan aportando se les agradece.


----------



## pilm (Sep 30, 2016)

Te estás equivocando @aguevara. Si lo alimentas con +-40V, (80V rail-to-rail) puedes lograr en la salida una excursión de voltaje cercana a +40V para el pico positivo y -40V para el negativo; es decir casi 80Vpp, de manera que los 56Vpp que necesitas, sí se pueden lograr. Por eso te mencioné el   LM1875 que admite hasta 60V rail-to-rail; si fuera un componte ideal lograrías 60Vpp, pero como en la realidad, nunca se logra que la salida incursione hasta el voltaje de la fuente, aclaré que abría que probar si llega a +28V y -28V (56Vpp).

Alcance:
 Si ni importa que la carga sea flotante, podrías hacer simplemente lo de la figura adjunta:


----------



## aguevara (Sep 30, 2016)

pilm gracias por tus comentarios de hecho rectifique mentalmente lo que escribi pero no lo actualice en el foro, honestamente desde anoche no he dormido y aqui ya son las 12pm esto me trae revuelta la cabeza pero el proyecto me esta presionando mucho en tiempo.
De echo justo ahora estoy trabajando en un circuito similar al que muestras y estoy por simularlo seguramente tendre el resultado parecido al tuyo.
De antemano muchas gracias a ti y todos los que han apoyado, de cualquier manera sigan aportando que  cualquier aporte es muy bien recibido.


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 30, 2016)

Hola a todos,

aguevara:
¿qué tensión tienes en tu fuente -Vcc y +Vcc?
¿cuál es la carga?

Por ahora solamente se me ocurre que uses un transformador, de esos de 0-110-220V / 12-0-12V.
Solamente usarás el secundario como autotransformador: entras senoidal por 12-0 y sale por 12-12... te duplicará la tensión.


----------



## pilm (Sep 30, 2016)

Buena idea la de @ecotronico. Usar solo el secundario como autotransformador…


----------



## aguevara (Sep 30, 2016)

Y como aislo la salida del operacional de las inductancia del secundario? y que hay de la corriente bajisima que entrega el operacional contra la baja impedancia del secundario? 

Gracias por su aporte


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 30, 2016)

aguevara:

Ahí colocas un arreglo de transistores a la salida del Operacional.
Por eso es importante que informes la carga y la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## aguevara (Sep 30, 2016)

La alimentacion del operacional es de +-18 y la carga consume maximo 100mA


----------



## pilm (Sep 30, 2016)

Mmm… Lo de la inductancia podría ser problema, tengo aquí a la mano un trasformador con secundario 12V-0-12V 500mA lo medí y tiene una componente resistiva de 4,6 ohm con una inductiva de 33 mH. También hice la medición en un subwoofer que tengo a la mano y la componente inductiva es de tan solo 0.6 mH.

  Sin embargo, me mantengo en mis opiniones anteriores: reforzar la corriente entregada por el operacional mediante una pareja de transistores en configuración AB (cuasi-complementaria creo que es el nombre más exacto). O mejor aún, manéjalo con el LM1875 que igualmente ya te recomendé; si te fijas en su hoja de datos, entre las aplicaciones recomendadas consta la de “Servo Amplifier” 

  Aclaro: lo del uso del transformador tendría sentido en caso que con el LM1875 solo, no lograras la excursión necesaria y si absolutamente la carga debe estar referenciad a GND. En el caso de que la carga pueda permanecer flotante o si el circuito en el que vayas a utilizar la señal en cuestión posee fuente independiente; usa la configuración con dos operacionales en contra-fase como en el circuito que subí anteriormente…


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 30, 2016)

Si la partida es una rampa de tensión desde 0V, no veo problemas.
Lo mejor es asegurarse con un buen transistor.

Saludos.


----------



## aguevara (Sep 30, 2016)

ecotronico no es que el voltaje parta de cero y luego vaya hacia +20, es una onda de ac que parte de cero e incrementa desde -v y +v hasta +-20v rms, de momento les comparto el siguiente video de lo que he obtenido hasta ahora, ya alcance los +-20vrms pero ahora falta incrementar la corriente porque es muy poca la de los operacionales y requiero mantener el voltaje a por lo menos unos 100mA.

Saludos

Les debo el video por alguna razon el adjuntador de archivos me marca que no puede acceder a la pagina que cheque mi conexion de internet ??? lo intentare mas tarde


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 30, 2016)

y si te armas un pequeño transformador toroidal?


----------



## opamp (Sep 30, 2016)

"Pequeño transformador", pequeña sección y a 60Hz, muchas espiras, y si es toroidal es un dolor de cabeza el bobinado.


----------



## luismc (Oct 1, 2016)

aguevara dijo:


> Saludos a todos, tengo el siguiente problema que comento a continuacion. Necesito generar una señal senoidal a 60Hz variable en amplitud que vaya de 0 a 20Vrms.
> Hasta el momento la generacion de la señal senoidal la realizo con un ICL8038 (generador de señales) y la amplifico y acoplo por medio de un AO en este caso el TL081.
> El problema esta en que la señal de salida del amplificador operacional jamas me llegara a los 20V rms dado que esta limitada por el voltaje de alimentacion (requeriria que existiera un AO que se alimente de +-25V minimo y no se si exista tal cacharro casi todos son para maximo +-18V).
> 
> ...



Entiendo que con un opamp de alta tensión (60V total como mínimo) está solucionado.

Por ejemplo:
LM1875
OPA552
LM675
OPA547
OPA548
OPA549
OPA453
OPA541
LM3886

Si se necesita más corriente de la que son capaces de entregar estos opamps se añade un buffer a base de un transistor o dos en push-pull


----------



## palurdo (Oct 1, 2016)

No entiendo que problema hay en usar un TDA2030 por ejemplo, y a la salida conecta el secundario de un trafo de 12V y sacar la salida por el primario de 220V. Si total el trafo tiene una impedancia de 6ohm y el TDA2030 puede manejar entre 4 y 8ohm. Como solo hace falta 20Vrms y 100mA, con un transformador normal de red que aguante unos 5 o 6W es suficientemente. Para mejorar la exactitud del voltaje de salida se puede incluir la salida del primario del trafo en el lazo de realimentación del operacional con su respectivo divisor de tensión para fijar la ganancia.



(bueno, quiza uno de salida 220V es algo exagerado), pero uno con varios secundarios, por ejemplo uno de impresora que tiene un secundario de 12V y otro de 32V yo creo que seria adecuado)


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 1, 2016)

Y si aplicas el amplificador clase B pero la salida la tomas del colector, no del emisor. Una resistencia limitadora RC y los emisores a tierra (GND).


----------



## aguevara (Oct 2, 2016)

Señores creo que el operacional OPA548 de Texas Instruments es la solucion, todo el circuito sera simple y con pocos componentes justo como debe ser.

Por favor opinen y denme sus comentarios, gracias a todos por susu valiosos comentarios, sigan aportando.

Saludos


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 2, 2016)

Igual esta él, https://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.bucek.name/pdf/lm143,343.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwi2jevBh73PAhXKwiYKHUsSDMYQFggsMAg&usg=AFQjCNHQzIfsgDtuSxcUUpeY2Rq9MwuSrA&sig2=VwSACfxITS7ICuJOKOggRg
Oh él, https://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa445.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwj37Iinib3PAhXOcCYKHZFlBD4QFggdMAE&usg=AFQjCNHwPZzFMun3T2Cdi3o5pP8-_dcqZA&sig2=0MUn1RNmpz077Ao0EPwTDg


----------



## luismc (Oct 3, 2016)

aguevara dijo:


> Señores creo que el operacional OPA548 de Texas Instruments es la solucion, todo el circuito sera simple y con pocos componentes justo como debe ser.
> 
> Por favor opinen y denme sus comentarios, gracias a todos por susu valiosos comentarios, sigan aportando.
> 
> Saludos



A primera vista parece adecuado, además entrega corriente de sobra y soporta un amplio rango de cargas.


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 4, 2016)

aguevara dijo:


> ecotronico no es que el voltaje parta de cero y luego vaya hacia +20, es una onda de ac que parte de cero e incrementa desde -v y +v hasta +-20v rms, de momento les comparto el siguiente video de lo que he obtenido hasta ahora, ya alcance los +-20vrms pero ahora falta incrementar la corriente porque es muy poca la de los operacionales y requiero mantener el voltaje a por lo menos unos 100mA.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Les debo el video por alguna razon el adjuntador de archivos me marca que no puede acceder a la pagina que cheque mi conexion de internet ??? lo intentare mas tarde



Hola nuevamente.

aguevara: El OPA548 se ve bueno.
Usando el Amplificador Operacional podrías aumentar la tensión de tu fuente para conseguir los 20Vrms y alimentar la carga directamente. O ¿vas a usar el método de un autotransformador?

No entendí la parte que explicas cómo sube la tensión de 0V a 20Vrms.
Por favor, ¿tienes el video?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2016)

aguevara dijo:


> Lo que propone dosmetros es algo asi como lo que se requiere pero alimentar el operacional con +-32 me daria a la salida una señal maximo de +-30v o un poco mas es decir poco mas de 10.6 Vrms y yo requiero 20Vrms


 
Estás sacando mal la cuenta 

Con ± 32 V obtendrias teóricos ± 30 V , eso sería *21 Vrms*


----------



## aguevara (Oct 4, 2016)

ecotronico: voy a aplicar directamente desde la salida del OPA548, el video lo tengo pero no lo pude subir dado que rebasa el máximo de bytes permitidos aun y cuando esta comprimido en un archivo RAR.

Dosmetros: Tienes razón y lamento mi equivocación pero por allí en algún post pasado les comentaba que ya tenia mas de 24 horas sin dormir por la presión del proyecto y pues ya sabrás el cerebro no daba para mas.

De echo les comento, por allí el compañero pilm sugirió un circuito con dos operacionales alimentados con +-18V por pura curiosidad lo arme dado que estaba trabajando en algo similar y funciona perfectamente dado que genera una señal de +-21.3Vrms, lo único malo es que es con tierra flotante y la corriente de los AO es muy pequeña.

Mi decisión por usar el OPA548 es porque ofrece una salida de alta corriente (de hasta 5 amperes) y es programable, de esa manera me curo en salud porque el cliente me comenta que su control consume muy poca corriente, me hablo de  máximo 50mA, pero a mi no me consta por ende mejor me aseguro y evito sorpresas desagradables. ( ya me ha pasado con este mismo cliente... la experiencia habla)

Saludos a todos los mantendré informados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2016)

Poné en serie con la salida una resistencia o un PTC que limite la corriente , o sea que los 50 mA pasen sobrados , pero no más de 1 A  . . .  no se cuanto aguanta la fuente


----------



## aguevara (Oct 6, 2016)

Por lo pronto ya esta listo el diseño de la PCB para este circuito generador de 20V rms.


----------



## aguevara (Oct 11, 2016)

Por lo pronto ya quedo listo el prototipo y ahora a colocarlo en la maquina y ver como responde, muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes, me ayudaron a sacudir las telarañas del cerebro.


----------

